# What piece is this and where can I get a copy?



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm about to go insane if I don't find out what the name of the first piece on this video is because I need a copy. It's the kronos quartet playing live at Berkeley this past year, thats all I know.

Heres the video: 




If you know what it is I'd love for you to share that information with me, thanks.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

dammit, now im curious as to what piece this is - i love the shock chords here and how fast and they are played.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

_From KronosQuartet.org: _

Date: September 26, 2010
Time: 11:00 AM
City: Berkeley, California
Venue: Zellerbach Hall
Presenter: Cal Performances
SHARE WITH A FRIEND
Program
Fall Free for All

*Bryce Dessner / Aheym (Homeward) *
Midhat Assem (arr. Osvaldo Golijov) / Ya Habibi Ta'ala (My Love, Come Quickly) +
Traditional (arr. Jacob Garchik) / Smyrneiko Minore +
Xploding Plastix / Work from The Order of Things*
Hamza El Din (realized by Tohru Ueda) / Escalay (Water Wheel) *
Café Tacuba (arr. Osvaldo Golijov) / 12/12 **

Maybe it's the "Xploding Plastix" thing?


----------

